# Gathering some data for a friend... Michigan Bass Season Poll



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I am gathering some data for a friend who is working closely with the MDNR this spring on updating some of the outdated fishing laws and regulations. This is very simple. Vote once for your choice. A short post/opinion would be fine but please keep it concise.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Would like to see some quick opinions. 

For instance, those of you who voted for "no change," what are your reasons for that?

If you are a tournament angler like myself, what would your choice be?

Really looking for some hard data supported NOT by emotion but by reason for this poll.


----------



## ezyeric (Jul 14, 2004)

I would have voted for open all year but I think that would be too drastic a change at first so I chose the catch and release for the first half of the year.

If you count smallmouth this is easily one of the best bass fishing states in the county. Most every other state is open all year round and many don't even have a winter which prevents it for many months. I was happy with the change a few years ago bringing the catch and immediate release at the end of April. I think most studies have shown that immediate release of spawning fish is not harmful to the spawn. Fish will often go right back to the bed. Is this why the catch and immediate release season exists? Most bass do not spawn here until May or June so why is the season closed until the end of April when most of this time the fish are in winter holding patterns? We are talking about a sport fish that is caught and released most of the time anyway. 

EDIT: Remembered the season for Walleye/Pike begins the last Sat in April so this could very well have been the reason they made the C&R bass season on that date as well. Basically they probably think if they made it sooner people could say they are fishing for bass when they are actually fishing for Walleye/Pike since similar lures are often used. I certainly do not agree with restricting bass for this reason.

Anyone that knows bass well knows the best chance to catch a lunker is during pre-spawn and spawn (perhaps sight fishing). As a serious bass fisherman (especially if you are trying to become a national tournament angler) you must know how to catch that at all times of the year. It is very difficult to do this when you are not allowed to fish. I can't imagine KVD became the best bass fisherman in the world by waiting until June every year to fish. 

I think it would be a good overall choice for the state to have it be at least catch and release until the open season. This would allow a few more months of fishing each year and increase any economic impacts bass fishing has in the state especially for the areas that have many guides.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Keep it the same, I actually caught and released a bunch of bass today while fishing crappies and gills. Been a strange year.

I think the bass population has been stable in this area for decades. Season opens right after the spawn, seems like its working very well the way it is. That would be Roscommon county waters.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Maybe everybody but the _most_ foolish C&R the critterz any ways Mike, REALLY no reason to have a closed season (except maybe the spawn - which is usually open - DUH!).
Tell Jay Wesley I said so....and plant some more walleyes dammit!

:lol: :lol:

RAS


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

C&R only when they are most vulnerable to over harvest, Dec through the end of the spawn. Catch & grill after the spawn through Dec. YUUUUK....


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Fish typically don't bed until after that last Saturday in April anyway, so I don't see any reason to have the bass season closed before that. Whether it is catch and keep or catch and release before that would not matter to me. I would like to see a tournament provision or an all year season so we could get some of the bigger tournaments coming to our state, probably Lake St. Clair.


----------



## Jefferson846 (Feb 4, 2012)

Leave it open. Most people catch and release anyway. Plus, I saw a lot of bass boats on Wamplers today anyway.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Catch and Release for me. No real opinion. It would be nice to fish now without fear of being suspected of targeting a closed season species.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

catch and release for me. I absolutely love bass fishing and i am sure as hell not going to wait till the end of april when my chances of catching a giant is right now. It isn't going to hurt the fish any so i really don't see what the big stink is about it. Last week i caught 15 bass one day, the biggest being 4 pounds and yesterday i caught another 7 and had a blast doing it


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Catch and keep per usual, but with a specific catch and delayed release starting in april for tournment anglers like myself. But no "closed" season .

I would love to get out there, but right now the law is the law. Ya just can't targets them. Really irritates me when I am out panfish fishing and see guys with standard bass equipment and spicific baits, big spinnerbaits, sinkos, and such out fishing. Unfourtinatly its a form of snitching, but I will make that RAP line call every time. If i have to follow the rules so should everyone else, regardless if we like them or not.


----------



## Rodz (Jul 22, 2009)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Catch and keep per usual, but with a specific catch and delayed release starting in april for tournment anglers like myself. But no "closed" season .
> 
> I would love to get out there, but right now the law is the law. Ya just can't targets them. Really irritates me when I am out panfish fishing and see guys with standard bass equipment and spicific baits, big spinnerbaits, sinkos, and such out fishing. Unfourtinatly its a form of snitching, but I will make that RAP line call every time. If i have to follow the rules so should everyone else, regardless if we like them or not.


I caught an 18" lm last week end and I definately wasn't trying. I was fishing for gills with a small red hook and a red worm. So much for needing a big hook and bait for bass. Shortly after that I was reeling in to check bait and another bass hit it like a top water jumping out of the water. That one got off before the boat. DNR was spot checking at the ramp. I saw others catching bass also but from what I could see, they were all released.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

swimnfish04 said:


> I would like to see a tournament provision or an all year season so we could get some of the bigger tournaments coming to our state, probably Lake St. Clair.


Last time B.A.S.S. was on St clair, they did not handle the release well at all. It was summer/warm weather but they released the fish right there at Metro beach. 300+ dead smallies floating. Lot's of bad press. They were told to never return. After that the release boat/pontoon was started. FLW still has run tourney's but launching on the Detroit river. They still fish St Clair. Then there is the Everstart, BFL etc. So there are plenty of big tourney's fishing St Clair. Along with all the other tourney's run on St Clair.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I voted to leave it the same. Bass season doesn't open until the 3rd Saturday in June anyway on Lake St. Clair. There is catch and release prior to the season opening anywway. 
<----<<<


----------



## bocephus (Feb 8, 2001)

There is no legitimate reason for our current closed season. Bass are on their beds and spawning when the season is opened. Besides there have been many studies done proving that a bass caught and released off it's bed causes little to no harm. There are too many gray areas within the law as well. I was harassed by a CO on St. Clair yesterday as he accused us of bass fishing until we produced a pike we had kept. We were fishing for pike and walleye with crankbaits. Now if we wouldn't have kept a pike, how were we to prove we were not bass fishing? He was convinced we were bass fishing until we showed him our catch. Are you telling me I have to keep every pike and walleye I catch just to prove what I am fishing for? I personally voted for a year round season, we are one of the few states in the country that does not have this. If you really want to do more to improve our bass fisheries, change the size limit to 15" and reduce the daily limit, most bass fisherman catch and release anyway.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> I voted to leave it the same. Bass season doesn't open until the 3rd Saturday in June anyway on Lake St. Clair. There is catch and release prior to the season opening anywway.
> <----<<<


So even though every study every done in Michigan or any other state shows that fishing for bass the entire year has absolutely no detrimental effects on the bass fishery you (and many others) still believe it's "ok" the way it is? Opening up the season on Michigan waters (yes, St. Clair included) would mean MILLIONS of extra dollars in tourism, out of state license fees, launch fees, tackle sales, tournament fees, etc... every year. We as a state are losing out on a giant chunk of money that could and would be spent here by many MANY anglers that currently head south to go bass fishing. In fact, I am leaving for Missouri tomorrow to spend a week bass fishing mostly because we can't fish here. 6 of us going and we will probably spend about $700-800 each. We fish a 2 day tournament while were there too. And we're not alone in these types of trips south in the spring.

Most people in the states immediatly to our south would much rather fish here in Michigan, spend their money here, and generally catch a LOT more fish here. As a state we sure could use their tourism money. With gas going where it is... I'm not sure we will be making many more trips to Missouri in the future either. I'd sure like to fish here as soon as the ice is gone. It doesn't harm the fishery, my money would stay in the area, and I could use my vacation time and money here in Michigan instead of being forced to spend it elsewhere.

Michigan needs to stop ignoring the science, leave the emotions and guesswork out of it, and take the money people WANT to spend here and run with it.

I'll climb down off the "Open season all year" soap box now. Said my peace.


----------



## bocephus (Feb 8, 2001)

waterfoul said:


> So even though every study every done in Michigan or any other state shows that fishing for bass the entire year has absolutely no detrimental effects on the bass fishery you (and many others) still believe it's "ok" the way it is? Opening up the season on Michigan waters (yes, St. Clair included) would mean MILLIONS of extra dollars in tourism, out of state license fees, launch fees, tackle sales, tournament fees, etc... every year. We as a state are losing out on a giant chunk of money that could and would be spent here by many MANY anglers that currently head south to go bass fishing. In fact, I am leaving for Missouri tomorrow to spend a week bass fishing mostly because we can't fish here. 6 of us going and we will probably spend about $700-800 each. We fish a 2 day tournament while were there too. And we're not alone in these types of trips south in the spring.
> 
> Most people in the states immediatly to our south would much rather fish here in Michigan, spend their money here, and generally catch a LOT more fish here. As a state we sure could use their tourism money. With gas going where it is... I'm not sure we will be making many more trips to Missouri in the future either. I'd sure like to fish here as soon as the ice is gone. It doesn't harm the fishery, my money would stay in the area, and I could use my vacation time and money here in Michigan instead of being forced to spend it elsewhere.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree anymore, I really wish they would do something about this.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

My choice wasn't on there but these are my thoughts. The inland waters and the Great Lakes need to be fully split apart when it comes to the Bass seasons. On the inland waters the seasons need to remain the same.(tournament fishing can still happen during the C&R season via permit from the DNR)I also think something must be done with the size limits so to help the inland water become more in balance but thats another topic altogether.These regs I have in mind would be great to improve the panfish fisheries inland and the overall inland lakes health.

On the Great Lakes I think the fisheries can handle open year round fishing. But not year round "take". The northern fish of both Small and Largemouth are different then their southern cousin. They take longer to reach sexual maturity and they live longer.I am basing this off the studies I have read and my bit of background in ichthyology I have from High School and Collage. 

I am keeping the thought of economical gain out of my thoughts on these and just looking at what I feel is best for the fisheries long term.If you throw that into the mix I would say something a bit different on the great lakes side of things.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Why do we need excuses to close bass season?
In michigan we have a Great Trout fishery, alot of streems are open to fishing all year now, but in that only rainbows can be taken out of regular season, but those same browns and brookies are still there, still willing to bite and there for will be handled, we who trout fish and bass fish know trout are way fragile compared to a bass, no way are you gonna livewell 5 trout and expect to be able to weigh in and release em with out all 5 likely dieing!
So if we can trout fish all year with other species present that take the same baits, how then can saying Bass sseaon is closed because of walleye or pike be a valid arguement/excuse?
I voted No close season!

BD


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

waterfoul said:


> So even though every study every done in Michigan or any other state shows that fishing for bass the entire year has absolutely no detrimental effects on the bass fishery you (and many others) still believe it's "ok" the way it is? Opening up the season on Michigan waters (yes, St. Clair included) would mean MILLIONS of extra dollars in tourism, out of state license fees, launch fees, tackle sales, tournament fees, etc... every year. We as a state are losing out on a giant chunk of money that could and would be spent here by many MANY anglers that currently head south to go bass fishing. In fact, I am leaving for Missouri tomorrow to spend a week bass fishing mostly because we can't fish here. 6 of us going and we will probably spend about $700-800 each. We fish a 2 day tournament while were there too. And we're not alone in these types of trips south in the spring.
> 
> Most people in the states immediatly to our south would much rather fish here in Michigan, spend their money here, and generally catch a LOT more fish here. As a state we sure could use their tourism money. With gas going where it is... I'm not sure we will be making many more trips to Missouri in the future either. I'd sure like to fish here as soon as the ice is gone. It doesn't harm the fishery, my money would stay in the area, and I could use my vacation time and money here in Michigan instead of being forced to spend it elsewhere.
> 
> ...



This makes all kinds of sense!


----------



## bocephus (Feb 8, 2001)

wow, so far 75% in favor of a change.......hmmm


----------



## DeanV (Jan 9, 2001)

When I with in college for fisheries, the studies I read specifically said that there were negative impacts on bass, small mouths in particular. This was around 2000. Has everything changed completely? 

When I personally studied spawning bass in norther Michigan, we were in the water with them from may though mid June.

A closed season is beneficial from everything I have read and observed in the field.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DeanV said:


> When I with in college for fisheries, the studies I read specifically said that there were negative impacts on bass, small mouths in particular. This was around 2000.  Has everything changed completely?
> 
> When I personally studied spawning bass in norther Michigan, we were in the water with them from may though mid June.
> 
> A closed season is beneficial from everything I have read and observed in the field.


*YuP!*
I think the dopers doing the study finally QUIT sm0kin' crack & realize they are a very prolific species, and you can't kill"M off no matter how hard; if you tried.
 :lol:


----------



## DeanV (Jan 9, 2001)

Round Goby Predation on Smallmouth Bass Offspring in Nests during Simulated Catch-and-Release Angling

Geoffrey B. Steinharta, Elizabeth A. Marschalla & Roy A. Steina
a Aquatic Ecology Laboratory, Department of Evolution, Ecology, and Organismal Biology , Ohio State University , 1314 Kinnear Road, Columbus, Ohio, 43212-1156, USA

Transactions of the American Fisheries Society
Volume 133, Issue 1, 2004, pages 121- 131
Available online: 09 Jan 2011
DOI: 10.1577/T03-020
Abstract

Round goby Neogobius melanostomus first appeared in Lake Erie in 1993 and now occur in extremely high densities in some areas. As known nest predators, round goby currently pose a threat to nest-guarding smallmouth bass Micropterus dolomieu. We conducted manipulative experiments to evaluate the combined effects of round goby predation and catch-and-release angling during 19992001 in the Bass Islands, Lake Erie. We quantified how many smallmouth bass offspring were consumed by round goby when nest-guarding smallmouth bass males were present, removed, and recovering from angling-related stress. In 10 h of video observations, we only saw one instance of round goby consuming smallmouth bass offspring while the nest was guarded. Upon removal of nest-guarding smallmouth bass, round goby quickly entered unguarded nests (4.3 round goby/min for nests with unhatched embryos and 1.8 round goby/min for nests with hatched embryos). During experimental catch-and-release angling, round goby consumed an average of 2,000 unhatched embryos before the guardian male returned, but postreturn offspring losses were minimal while the male recovered from angling stress. For an average smallmouth bass nest in the Bass Islands, round goby could consume all offspring from an unguarded nest in about 15 min. Round goby predation and smallmouth bass angling combined to reduce survival of smallmouth bass embryos, but we did not observe round goby consuming free-swimming larvae or juveniles. If the number of surviving smallmouth bass embryos drives adult population size, managers should consider angling regulations that reduce interference with nesting males, thus limiting the deleterious effects of round goby.

Physiological Impacts of Catch-and-Release Angling Practices on Largemouth Bass and Smallmouth Bass
STEVEN J. COOKE1
Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Sciences, University of Illinois and Center for Aquatic Ecology, Illinois Natural History Survey, 607 East Peabody Drive, Champaign, Illinois 61820, USA
JASON F. SCHREER
Department of Biology, University of Waterloo, Waterloo, Ontario N2L 3G1, Canada
DAVID H. WAHL
Kaskaskia Biological Station, Center for Aquatic Ecology, Illinois Natural History Survey, RR #1, Post Office Box 157, Sullivan, Illinois 61951, USA
DAVID P. PHILIPP
Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Sciences, University of Illinois and Center for Aquatic Ecology, Illinois Natural History Survey, 607 East Peabody Drive, Champaign, Illinois 61820, USA
Abstract.We conducted a series of experiments to assess the real-time physiological and behavioral responses of largemouth bass Micropterus salmoides and smallmouth bass M. dolomieu to different angling related stressors and then monitored their recovery using both cardiac output devices and locomotory activity telemetry. We also review our current understanding of the effects of catch-and-release angling on black bass and provide direction for future research. Collectively our data suggest that all angling elicits a stress response, however, the magnitude of this response is determined by the degree of exhaustion and varies with water temperature. Our results also suggest that air exposure, especially following exhaustive exercise, places an additional stress on fish that increases the time needed for recovery and likely the probability of death. Simulated tournament conditions revealed that metabolic rates of captured fish increase with live-well densities greater than one individual, placing a greater demand on live-well oxygen conditions. The repeated handling of fish during tournament angling, including culling, the addition of fish or other live-well disturbances, and the final tournament weigh-in, which adds an additional several minutes of air exposure, further adds to already heightened stress levels. When these cumulative stressors do not result in death, the resultant energetic disruptions clearly have negative impacts not only on the short term health and condition of the fish, but also most likely on its biological fitness, i.e., its lifetime reproductive success. We also show that following angling, nest-guarding male bass face a reduction in their locomotory activity that may reduce their ability to successfully defend the nest. Although most concerns about catch-and-release angling occur at the population and community level, our assessment of various angling, handling and retention practices identifies ways to minimize the effects of angling upon individual fish, and to ensure that these effects do not manifest themselves as problems at the population level.

Effects of Catch-and-Release Angling on Nesting Male Smallmouth Bass

J. D. Kieffera, M. R. Kubackia, F. J.S. Phelana, D. P. Philippa & B. L. Tuftsa
[...]

Transactions of the American Fisheries Society
Volume 124, Issue 1, 1995, pages 70- 76
Available online: 09 Jan 2011
DOI: 10.1577/1548-8659(1995)124<0070:EOCARA>2.3.CO;2
Abstract

We assessed the effects of angling stress on nesting male smallmouth bass Micropterus dolomieu from two lakes in southeastern Ontario. In the first portion of the study, adult male smallmouth bass were hooked and then played either briefly (<20 s) or to exhaustion (2 min). White muscle acidbase and metabolite status were used as indicators of the extent of the physiological disturbance in these fish. Angling of smallmouth bass resulted in decreases in muscle pH and energy reserves for burst activity (phosphocreatine and adenosine triphosphate), as well as increases in muscle lactate, metabolic protons (H+), and partial pressure of carbon dioxide (Pco2). The physiological disturbance was most severe in smallmouth bass played to exhaustion. In the second portion of the study, other adult male smallmouth bass were hooked and played as described above. Fish played to exhaustion took four times longer to return to their nests than did fish played briefly. As a result, offspring in the nests of fish played to exhaustion were exposed to more predation risk. The physiological and behavioral effects of exhaustive exercise induced by angling indicate the potential for catch-and-release angling of smallmouth bass during their spawning season to negatively affect reproductive success.


Everything I have read is pretty consistent, especially For northern bass population with the reduced carrying capacity of our lakes.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont keep bass and neither does any fisherman I know. Not saying it doesn't happen.

As far as catch and release, does the fish care if you catch and release it before the open season or after? If so, how do you keep them from biting anything and everything?


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

I suggest another option: C+R *soft water* fishing all year & retain current catch & keep season. 

I've read that bass can be too easy to catch from under the ice and they winter deep where they can, so such fishing can be too stressful on 'em from decompression, even if they're jig caught and released. 

Soft water fishing during currently closed seasons would mainly be a shallow water early spring game anyway. Based on the above post, the most logical time to close the season altogether appears to be during the spawn.

Don't see how opening it earlier for soft water fishing would harm the fishery, seeing as how the bass seem to be doing just fine with the current C+R season during spawning season, at least in Lake St. Clair to Erie stretch.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Our inland lake and several here in SW are loaded with small bass. I voted for no closed season which would allow the taking of some of the smaller bass during the winter ice season. It would also eliminate the LEO doing searches to see if you may have a little buck in the bucket..


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

I voted year round. I'd prefer if it was year round on the big water only. If it happens the old geezers will have to find something else to snitch on you for. (Yea you with your binoculars)

Also, how many of you have actually eaten small mouth? I've fooled all the fish connoisseurs I have come across that they were eating walleye, when in reality, it was a small mouth.

I believe most of this "ewww yuckkk, no fisherman I know eats them!" is just another way for outside people to try and sway any one from ever eating them.

The truth is they are delicious, and there are plenty of them. Come June my freezer will get stocked with small mouth.

Besides tasting delicious, each one I keep, is one less SM to eat all my perch and walleye fry .

Don't get me started on musky either 

Now I do agree, large mouth taste like blehck. Grass carps.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Caught walleye and smallies on st clair a few yeras ago, fried up both. Wife doesn't like smallies if she can eat walleye. I hear folks say the same for sheephead, how others can't tell the difference. bullsnot, no where close.


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll take that challenge. Let me cook you up some!

Matter of fact, I think I have 2 fillets in the freezer from the fall!


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

DeanV said:


> When I with in college for fisheries, the studies I read specifically said that there were *negative impacts on bass*, small mouths in particular. This was around 2000. Has everything changed completely?


It is clear that pulling a male bass off a nest has negative consequences for _that bass_ and that _individual nest_. What you cannot conclude, is that catch and release fishing in general, has a negative impact on the reproductive success and overall population of the lake. That has been the difficult thing to study.


----------



## Rodz (Jul 22, 2009)

caffeineforall said:


> I'll take that challenge. Let me cook you up some!
> 
> Matter of fact, I think I have 2 fillets in the freezer from the fall!


I'm in. What time is dinner? :lol:


----------



## DeanV (Jan 9, 2001)

BradU20 said:


> It is clear that pulling a male bass off a nest has negative consequences for _that bass_ and that _individual nest_. What you cannot conclude, is that catch and release fishing in general, has a negative impact on the reproductive success and overall population of the lake. That has been the difficult thing to study.


Studies showed, particularly by Ridgeway I believe, on smallmouth bass that a year class of bass that survive the first year come from a VERY, VERY few individual nests. If the wrong male bass is removed, it could essentially wipe out an entire year class, especially on a small lake.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

DeanV said:


> Studies showed, particularly by Ridgeway I believe, on smallmouth bass that a year class of bass that survive the first year come from a VERY, VERY few individual nests. If the wrong male bass is removed, it could essentially wipe out an entire year class, especially on a small lake.


That study was on ONE very small lake with a very small ecological system. You cannot base the regulations for the entire state on that one study on that one small lake.


----------



## DeanV (Jan 9, 2001)

waterfoul said:


> That study was on ONE very small lake with a very small ecological system. You cannot base the regulations for the entire state on that one study on that one small lake.


All of his studies were done on Lake Opeongo, a 1,400 acre lake in Ontario at a latitude comparable with northern MI. The vast majority of our lakes are under 1,400 acres. That smallmouth bass population is one of the best studied animal population in the world. If you can find scientific studies more comparable to MI, please link to them because I would love to read them.

Remember that law we passed that science was to be used to set angling policy? We need to use it both when we like it (when it keeps PETA at bay) and when we do not (longer closed season for bass). We cannot have it both ways. I would like to see similar in depth studies on the early c&r lakes if studies were done. But, catch and keep would be a completely different effect.

I would love to fish for bass year round. I do not think it is in our long term best interest. We have mainly small lakes in MI. Tournaments during the spawn are a bad idea for certain on 99% of the lakes in MI. Maybe catch and immediate release would be OK, but I think that could be risky as well if angling pressure became higher. Remember too that not all bass spawn every year and if you take out a spawner, another does not step up to take his place.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

As a river walleye guy I catch bass with the same tactics I use for walleye. I could be charged as a violater because of this which is ridiculous. At the very least C & R ought to be year around but I voted open it year around. Would easily support off season C & R fishing.

Bass are gonna bite on lakes and rivers from the last half of April until the opener while you are pike, gill, catfish, sucker, perch, or eye fishing and there is nothing you can do about it...IMHO


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

DeanV said:


> All of his studies were done on Lake Opeongo, a 1,400 acre lake in Ontario at a latitude comparable with northern MI. The vast majority of our lakes are under 1,400 acres. That smallmouth bass population is one of the best studied animal population in the world. If you can find scientific studies more comparable to MI, please link to them because I would love to read them.
> 
> Remember that law we passed that science was to be used to set angling policy? We need to use it both when we like it (when it keeps PETA at bay) and when we do not (longer closed season for bass). We cannot have it both ways. I would like to see similar in depth studies on the early c&r lakes if studies were done. But, catch and keep would be a completely different effect.
> 
> I would love to fish for bass year round. I do not think it is in our long term best interest. We have mainly small lakes in MI. Tournaments during the spawn are a bad idea for certain on 99% of the lakes in MI. Maybe catch and immediate release would be OK, but I think that could be risky as well if angling pressure became higher. Remember too that not all bass spawn every year and if you take out a spawner, another does not step up to take his place.


You still can't base an entire State's season on a study (or even more than one study) that were done all on the same lake, and in what I would consider a sheild lake (Michigan lower penninsula lakes are NOT like most Canadien Lakes). Science has to be part of the equation of course... but all the studies done on Michigan lakes have shown little to NO effect on the populations. Muskegon Lake fishes better now than it ever has. Same for Lake St. Clair.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

swampbuck said:


> Keep it the same, I actually caught and released a bunch of bass today while fishing crappies and gills. Been a strange year.
> 
> I think the bass population has been stable in this area for decades. Season opens right after the spawn, seems like its working very well the way it is. That would be Roscommon county waters.


we open during the spawn in GR. our first tournaments are bed fishign for 2 weeks. Traverse area and north aren't spawning until mid to late june sometimes.

our seasons do nothing to protect the spawn. the purpose of the bass opener is to encourage tourism over memorial day weekend. plain and simple. There is no scientific (biological or ecological) rationalization for the seasons.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

DeanV said:


> When I with in college for fisheries, the studies I read specifically said that there were negative impacts on bass, small mouths in particular. This was around 2000. Has everything changed completely?
> 
> When I personally studied spawning bass in norther Michigan, we were in the water with them from may though mid June.
> 
> A closed season is beneficial from everything I have read and observed in the field.



Our current season structure protects basically the the southern 1/6th of the state (if at all). There's a whole lot of bass being picked off beds every year during catch & keep from i94 north. 

Point being - It's been like this basically forever. People generally assume the season is closed during the spawn. It is in fact open for the overwhelming majority of the state while both LM & SM are bedding. If decades of catch & keep fishing during the spawn has not negatively impacted the fisheries (both inland and great lakes) then there is no logic in justifying the current closed season because of the spawn. 

I fully agree catch & keep on bedding fish is not ideal, but we are not protecting these fish now - therefore the only conclusion is that the actual number of fish being affected by this type of fishing is negligible in the grand scheme of things. 

Waterbody specific regulations can always be enacted on bodies of water that experience excessive fishing pressure where fishing during the spawn may have detrimental effects.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

DeanV said:


> Studies showed, particularly by Ridgeway I believe, on smallmouth bass that a year class of bass that survive the first year come from a VERY, VERY few individual nests. If the wrong male bass is removed, it could essentially wipe out an entire year class, especially on a small lake.


you would then have to explain why this doesn't happen now. There are no regulations in place that currently prevent this from happening.

i'm not trying to be stand-offish with you (or anyone for that matter) but lines of what's really being asked are being blurred. *The question is should there be an open bass season year round (or some derivation thereof). *

If we look at the science we can conclude a handful of things from the studies you mentioned - namely that catch and release or catch and keep can be detrimental to spawning fish and overall populations. If we apply that metric to every body of water in Michigan where bed fishing occurs in a Catch and Keep capacity (just about everywhere) we can conclude that either the study is wrong, or does not apply OR that there is an insignificant amount of fishing pressure compared to overall spawning populations - thus neutralizing the affects. 

Either way it stands to reason - scientifically speaking - that fishing during the spawn does not have significant adverse affects on the overall health of the bass fishery as a whole. 

That being said, all we are asking for is to be able to legally catch and keep bass *BEFORE they spawn. *


----------



## Lededi999 (Mar 19, 2012)

I should've been more specific. By catch and release I was meaning catch hold weight-in release as apposed to immediate release. I never keep bass period, I know some do so give them their time. But no closed season, and c&r should have a catch hold and release for sanctioned tournament s

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

thedude said:


> The current rules are in place because POLITICIANS (from 40 years ago) feel that this helps improve tourism over the holiday weekend. Maybe the tournament fishing contingent would actually take a family vacation if there weren't always "1st tourney of the year" going on that weekend.


 
Exactly. I'd rather spend the holiday weekend with friends and family than fishing a tournament.


----------



## Call Me Fishmael (Dec 8, 2011)

The way I see it, 70.99% of all people who have voted as of today believe there should be a change to the regs. Only 29.01% believe it should stay the same. This is a landslide overwhelming amount of support for changing the season. I bet the majority of the 29.01% fish for bass once/twice per year or whenever they catch one while trolling. Not trying to knock them in any way. Just saying they probably don't follow it much.

Also, those who feel the bass are not spawning as of the opener are probably not regular bass fishermen. Those who can't bed fish well and get our butts kicked in the opening day tourneys by people who can sight fish well will tell you all about how many big fish ARE bedding on the last saturday in May!! :SHOCKED:


----------

